# One of my Songs "I Know You"



## benjikan (Aug 8, 2009)

&#8220;I Know You&#8221; on NRJ Radio Greece & Cyprus

Just wanted to share this song I wrote called &#8220;I Know You&#8221; sung by Barbara Scaff, that was played on NRJ Radio in Cyprus and Greece. Got some serious rotation. As there was no promotion in place, it didn&#8217;t go very far&#8230;Still looking for a publishing deal for my catalog of 50+ songs though&#8230;

click below to listen to it...PS: I tried to direct link to the MP3, but it did not work. Sorry...

I KNOW YOU

I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU SO WELL

THIS TIME LETS GET IT STRAIGHT
THIS IS MY LIFE, YOUR NOT MY KEEPER
YOU LEARN, GIVEN SOME TIME
APPRECIATE, CAUSE YOUR STILL FALLING
PRETEND NOTHING IS WRONG, YOUR NOT SO STRONG
BETRATING ALL THAT WHAT YOU FEEL
I CANNOT WAIT, COMMUNICATE, &#8216;CAUSE

I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU SO WELL

BEHAVE, THAT&#8217;S WHAT YOU SAID
BUT I DIDN&#8217;T SEE
YOU WERE JUST PROTECTING A LIE
BEGUN IN THE PAST, WITH SOMEONE ELSE
WHO WERE YOU FOOLING ? NOT ME !
I CERTAINLY SEE, WHAT HAPPENED TO ME
BEFORE THE NIGHTMARE BEGAN
WITHOUT YOU I&#8217;M FINE, I&#8217;LL SCREAM IT THIS TIME, &#8216;CAUSE

I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU SO WELL

A DREAM IS ALL THAT I HAVE
TO KEEP FROM SINKING IN THIS WRECK
BUT I&#8217;LL SURVIVE

I CAN&#8217;T SEE A COMPROMISE
ALL I SEE IS YOUR DISGUISE
ALL YOUR LIES, YOUR LIES

RELIVE, ALL THAT WAS DONE
GET OUT OF YOUR PAST
I SEE THE PAIN THAT YOU FELT, I KNOW IT&#8217;S NOT FAIR
AND YOU CANNOT BEAR
TO FACE THE HORRORS WITHIN
IT ISN&#8217;T A SIN, REMEMBER YOUR PAIN
AND FEEL THE CHILD DEEP INSIDE
IT JUST WANTS TO CRY, PLEASE GIVE IT A TRY, &#8216;CAUSE

I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU,
I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU, I KNOW YOU SO WELL

BENJAMIN KANAREK ©


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 8, 2009)

Heyyy, congrats! It must be extremely exciting to hear the song you wrote getting radio play (and have your name mentioned like that). Hang in there, and hopefully that publishing deal will come through


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 8, 2009)

sounds familliar...
Do you have it on any your videos or on your website anywhere else?
if you do that explains the familliarness

Welldone, you do seem to be quite the successful 
May i ask, did you just write it? or did you convey emotion and a meaning behind it?
it sounds like one of those songs you would play to Psych someone, I know you, I know you, I know you (repeat x 100 times) xP


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 8, 2009)

ummm...  I hate to be a stickler, but I believe you'd want to know about this:

In the first verse, you've misspelled the same word three times.  The word is "your."  It should be "you're."

It's correct as used in the rest of the lyrics.  It's only the first verse that's incorrect.

THIS TIME LETS GET IT STRAIGHT
THIS IS MY LIFE, *YOU'RE* NOT MY KEEPER
YOU LEARN, GIVEN SOME TIME
APPRECIATE, CAUSE *YOU'RE* STILL FALLING
PRETEND NOTHING IS WRONG, *YOU'RE* NOT SO STRONG
BETRATING ALL THAT WHAT YOU FEEL
I CANNOT WAIT, COMMUNICATE, CAUSE

Truly, I just want to be helpful.

-Pete


----------



## benjikan (Aug 8, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> ummm...  I hate to be a stickler, but I believe you'd want to know about this:
> 
> In the first verse, you've misspelled the same word three times.  The word is "your."  It should be "you're."
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete, but it was transcribed by someone else and I didn't see the error, but you are right..Thanks.


----------



## benjikan (Aug 8, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> sounds familliar...
> Do you have it on any your videos or on your website anywhere else?
> if you do that explains the familliarness
> 
> ...



I wrote the music and lyrics and it was recorded at my home studio in Paris. Has a lot to do with my break up with my ex-wife.  It was a very rough period to say the least.


----------

